# Marble tile for shower stall?



## ajtool (May 30, 2010)

Up at the local HD I found some nice Marble tile I thought would go in my shower remodel. After thinking about things some more, I realized how soft the marble is and had to ask, is marble tile in a shower a good idea? Or too much work to maintain?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Well one thing you have to do to the marble tile before installing it is put a coat of high quality penetrating grout and tile sealer over each tile. This will prevent the dye in the grout from being absorbed into the tile. And then when your installation is complete re-apply at least two coats of the same high quality sealer to the whole surface of the tile and grout lines.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the shower is heavily used,I suggest you think about another material---Marble is a soft--absorbent material,,It can be used successfully but must be maintained and sealed regularly.

By the way----do not seal the back with a surface sealer before installing---that will be a 'bond breaker' and will cause the thinset to fail to grip the tile.

Some marbles--Chinese greens in particular--will cup during installation . Troweling a thin film of epoxy on the back--and allowing that to dry--is an accepted method to stop the cupping.

----Mike----


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Some marbles--Chinese greens in particular--will cup during installation . Troweling a thin film of epoxy on the back--and allowing that to dry--is an accepted method to stop the cupping.
> 
> ----Mike----


That happened to the tiles in our local hospital. The edges cupped over the years and had to be sanded down resealed and re-grouted and it wasn't cheap. They were green marble tiles, don't know if they were Chinese though.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I worked with a marble and granite guy some years back----He had an amazing knowledge of the different stones and the little quirks that are inherent to each---Mike---


----------



## ajtool (May 30, 2010)

Just glad I had the thought before I went out and bought around 300 bucks worth of marble. Perhaps ceramic but I don't want those little 6x6" glazed tiles. Those are too every day. More shopping around I guess. Oh well, I still got a few pieces of rotted wood that needs yanked out and replaced before I get to start putting my shower back together.


----------

